# [V/T] Wii-, DS-, GameCube- und PC-Spiele!



## F3liX (7. Juni 2009)

Moin,

verkaufe oder tausche folgende Spiele:

PC

Fahrenheit
Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde - Limited Edition
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Pro Evolution Soccer 6
Star Wars: Republic Commando


GameCube

Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes
killer7
Resident Evil
Residen Evil Zero
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2: Echoes


Wii

Resident Evil 4
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Zack & Wiki: Der Schatz von Barbaros
No More Heroes
Metal Slug: Anthology


DS

Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
Hotel Dusk: Room 215



Suche

Wii

Punch-Out!!
Boom Blox Bash Party
Pro Evolution Soccer 2009
New Play Control! Pikmin 2
WiiWare/VirtualConsole-Spiele


DS

The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass
New Super Mario Bros.
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
Another Code
Mario & Luigi: Zusammen durch die Zeit
The World Ends with You
Professor Layton und das geheimnisvolle Dorf



Angebote kommen bitte von euch!

mfg
F3liX 

Thread auch bei videogameszone:
http://www.videogameszone.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=322&tid=7888254&x=3


----------



## Onkel_B (8. Juni 2009)

Was möchtest du denn für Resident Evil 4 für die Wii? Also Euros


----------



## TinoZeros (13. Oktober 2009)

was willst für Resident Evil Zero (Gamecube) haben so?


----------

